# Betta Watercolor



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I hired my sister to design my betta breeding logo since I'm too busy to do my own right now... here's a drawing of a betta she did while testing her style


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

oh pretty I like!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

And here's another she did... she has a very whimsical style.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Those look great! She's welcome to paint any of my fish if she needs a model!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Those look great! She's welcome to paint any of my fish if she needs a model!


I'm paying her to do mine lol... otherwise I'm sure she'd do some of yours. She's enjoying the watercolors 

Here is my boy Helios!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Your sister is very talented! Those are some excellent watercolor paintings. The first two paintings show movement, which is important when painting a fish. Do you paint, too?


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't paint, I use colored pencil (prismacolors), although people assume it's paint because of my style for using them...

Not a betta, sorry, but an example of my drawings... I was testing out different styles:



















I hope to get some betta drawings knocked out after I move!


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I LOVE WATERCOLORS!
 
:3
Sorry it needed that size.
I REALLY miss all the watercolors I used to do....
Haven't painted anything for myself since I got to college. Just assignments.


Those are absolutely lovely!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Gorgeous paintings/drawings!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

everything...all of it....beautiful!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice paintings, especially the sunflower one! I can't wait to see your paintings of bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What awesome pics/paintings!!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, she is such a talented artistttt... I'm so jealous! hehe


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great paintings, Great drawings! Good luck with the business!


----------

